# My boyfriend did my makeup!!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 13, 2008)

The most suprising thing is that he didn't do a bad job at all... I don't know what he used, but I can sure say that he loved Platinum pigment


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2008)

he did do pretty well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course, you're naturally gorgeous so that probably helps, too.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 13, 2008)

Geez!He DID do pretty darn good.

You remind me so much of my second mom/piercer,which is a good thing.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 13, 2008)

Not bad at all!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

he actually did a pretty good job !
im asking my boyfriend when he gets home.
i doubt he'll do this well.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 13, 2008)

He did a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want a boyfriend to do my makeup too, lol xD


----------



## Susanne (Dec 13, 2008)

Not bad at all!! I really like his job!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 13, 2008)

He did a great job!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, that's good, much better than what my bf did once. It's funny what our boyfriends like to see us in. I had my bf do my makeup and he didn't give me any foundation, too much blush, no lipstick (he doesn't like sticky stuff for kissing) and a lot of eyeliner and bright blue eyeshadow.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 15, 2008)

he did a god ass job!!!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 16, 2008)

That's impressive! Way better than some of my efforts... lol


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Hehehehe, Im gonna try to get mine to do this too!


----------



## User49 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tee hee! He did a good job. My boyfriend refused to do mine. I think he is secretly afraid he wont do such a good job!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kudos to your boyfriend! My husband wouldn't know where to start


----------



## -Merel. (Dec 17, 2008)

I think he did a good job!


----------



## budafly_kisz (Dec 28, 2008)

GEEZ!!! that looks better than me doing my own makeup!!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

He did great!

For some reason I can't imagine my husband doing my makeup....LOL!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2008)

He did a great job!  That sounds like fun.. I should get hubby to do mine!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 3, 2009)

that looks GREAT! my bf would prob smear lipstick all over my eyelids LOL


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

You are so lucky to have such a talented boyfriend!  I love what he's done for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very pretty (as ever!)


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, thats pretty good. my bf would be insulted if i asked him to do mine lmao.


----------



## fash10nista (Jan 3, 2009)

That is freakin' awesome! The application and the fact that he did it at all!!!  I love it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wish I could get my hubby to do that...but I don't think he'd even know where to start!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

wow he's good! now make-up's one less thing to worry about when getting ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 3, 2009)

No way!! He did a good job!!


----------



## ticki (Jan 3, 2009)

yay for boys who do makeup!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

Can he cook too?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ask him if he's taking appts. cause his blending is sooo better than mine! LOL!!!


----------



## TheDiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Kudos to your boyfriend! My husband wouldn't know where to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, same goes for my boyfriend. I asked him to put my hair in a pony tail once and he was clueless. Ended up having to do it myself anyhow


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 6, 2009)

haha, he did a pretty good job!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 17, 2009)

impressive! i wished my boyfriend had that kind of talent


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Whoa, he's great at applying make-up. Hell, he's better than I am


----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 13, 2009)

ur eyes are charming


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow o_o he did a pretty good job!


----------



## vsba (Apr 21, 2009)

pero que guapa! tu novio lo hizo muy bien, el mio hizo un garabato en mi cara,
nunca más! jajaja


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 21, 2009)

wow he did a great job. i would be scared to let my husband do my makeup


----------

